# Remove shift knob from new beetle Manual Trans HELP, please



## jackson927 (May 18, 2006)

Anyone have a clue on how to remove the stock shift knob without screwing up the boot. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BlackLoudKickerBug (Jan 30, 2006)

i havent looked at it yet, but i wanna know too!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (BlackLoudKickerBug)*

It's tough. To remove the knob itself, just pull up on the boot until it pops off the base. Then just lift it up over the knob (it's still attached, but just to get it out of the way).
You'll see a ring holding the knob to the shaft. Either use a dremmel to cut that, or some tool to pry it off. It's a pain, but once you get that off, the knob will just lift off the shaft.
To separate the boot from the knob, I've heard it can be done without destroying either, but I have no idea how. I destroyed my stock knob when I removed the boot.
I just kept prying away at the ring holding it in place until it broke, then just pulled the boot away.


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (pdoel)*

Good to know I'm not the only who's been wondering. 
I was trying this weekend, but no such luck, I'll have to try this out.
At least we know the shif knob can't be stolen so easily when the car is on display, right?!


----------

